# Midwest shred moved west



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

What's up!! I grew up riding in Shitsouri, -ahem- Missouri, at a tiny ass resort called Hidden Valley. I moved to So Cal for school and rode at Mountain High, eventually moving to Big Bear to Mammoth to Tahoe where I stayed for 4 months (end of the season and summer). I had a great year and all, but Cali's not for me. I missed my friends and the vibe in Breck, so I finally moved to beautiful Breckenridge, CO. I'm super stoked to be here, it's gonna be an amazing season.

Oh yeah... my name's Lauren, I'm 20 and I can't hear you. No, really, I can't... I'm deaf.. lol. So if you ride around here and you yell at some girl and she doesn't respond, chances are it's probably me 

I'm hoping to make some more friends out here and some more riding buddies! Can't wait for winter!! Anyone else here also from Missouri??


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the welcome... haha, yeah, I've hit up some great spots... when I was in high school in STL, I drove to Breckenridge countless times. Love this place. LOVE IT. The only places I haven't rode here are Beaver Creek and Copper... gonna hit them up this winter! I scored a sweet part time job at nights at a shop, I get a free Epic pass, yeah!! I can ride in the mornings then go work at night!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well welcome to Colorado. Slummit is definitely a good place to live if your doing the board bum thing. I definitely know Copper, though I have yet to decide if I am buying passes this year. I am thinking of the doing the 100% backcountry earn your turns thing. Some of the best terrain around is not in bounds. Vail Pass, Berthoud Pass, even Loveland Pass have very accessible backcountry runs that all you pay for in sweat equity. Vail pass being a place I plan on spending a fair amount of time at if the snow flies. Some of the most fun droppy, bouncy, mushroom patches around back there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey this is Allison Hopkins! I really like this snowboardingforum. Have fun shredding in Colorado! Colorado is the best! I plan to shred at Copper Mtn around Thanksgiving. You're welcome to shred with me. I plan to ride at Copper again between Christmas and New Year. Maybe A-Basin, Keystone, and Breck too. I have a feeling that I will ride more than 38 times this season. Last season I rode 38 times. Awesome season!


----------

